# Cuddles!



## toxxxickitten (Apr 15, 2011)

I took some updated pictures the other day of Cuddles and thought I would share them. ;3


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 15, 2011)

What a great name, haha.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 15, 2011)

LOVE the pattern on the top of his/hers head... Very cute[attachment=2342][attachment=2342]here are a couple mine cuddling per say


----------



## toxxxickitten (Apr 15, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> What a great name, haha.



I thought so too! I'm fond of oxymoron names, though I hope he does become cuddly in the future and not want to eat my face. :3


----------



## toxxxickitten (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a video I got of Cuddles today eating some mealworms. It's not really exciting, but I enjoyed watching him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEKke82qGkM


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the patter on the top of the head, almost looks like an extra set of eyes lol, very cute

pattern


----------



## frost (Apr 25, 2011)

it looks alot like what mine did.almost the same pattern and brightness.


----------

